# Front glass of tank bending



## rdale2 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a Fluval 29G tall aquarium that I bought new about 2 years ago. The aquarium hasn't been moved or anything; it has been in the same spot since day 1. I have noticed a couple months ago that when looking at the tank from the side, you can see the front face bending slightly outwards. Is this normal? Is my tank at risk of shattering any minute!? It looks quite unnerving. Attached is a picture. The photo doesn't really do it justice.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

It's not unusual for some deflection, looks like a rimless tank but it is a Fluval and they make pretty good tanks. Call the place you bought it from and ask them if your concerned is my suggestion.


----------

